

Pay by the mile?  More states considering pay-by-the-mile car taxes - shawnee_
http://www.thedetroitbureau.com/2011/08/pay-by-the-mile/

======
shawnee_
This is a tough one.

Obviously, as more people start driving electric cars, hybrids, and more
efficient gasoline vehicles, the revenue from the "gasoline tax" will be
decreased. But they seem to be attacking the wrong side of the equation:
creating disincentives for driving instead of creating incentives to _not
drive_.

I've long believed that the way the US Tax Code currently handles "car &
truck" expense for the American businessperson is insanely ludicrous: it's OK
to maximize consumption as long as he's able to maximize deductions (as in tax
deductions). Current tax code allows people to _deduct_ by the mile. This
actually minimizes revenue for the government in the long-term, not to mention
creates the most damage to the environment / resources of the planet.

